# White Tail and Bourbon



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

This is my first attempt at turning a translucent Acrylic. I am happy with the results but i have to say there is allot of sanding and polishing that goes into one of these.. Not sure if i will make to many more, and this one will be on my lanyard this year!!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

sweet!!


did you cast that?


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I wish I could make a cast out of that color.... But unfortunatly this is some acrylic passed on to me a year or so ago... I drilled it and turned it with a new tool i purchased from a guy up on the east coast. A custom built Carbide cutting tool.. and i gotta tell ya it cuts like butter..


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Very nice, looks expensive.


----------



## Mojo281 (Sep 7, 2006)

AWESOME!!!!


----------



## turnemNburnem (Aug 4, 2011)

SWEET CALL!!


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Another work of art, brother!!! If you get the itch to do another one, just let me know! I'd like to get one in a double reed but a double shot of Bourbon with a gold band!!! Congrats on the successful banquet, by the way!!




Edit: Man, I just got the itch for a Bourbon whistle!!! lol


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Mighty good lookin honker there, Mate...

How did you sand and polish the INSIDE of the acrylic ?

Keep grindin'.....:brew:


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks guys you are all way to kind.. 

Tuga, I used a 1/2" dowel rod with a slit cut in the end for sandpaper, i then chucked it up in my lathe srayed it with water and went to work on it 150-600. Then I got a new 12 gauge gun barrel swab and chucked it up in the lathe and applied soft metal polishing rouge to it and began buffing the inside. It was a chore but the end results were nice.

Robert


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Robert....again, INCREDIBLE craftsmanship! That is a work of art! It looks like glass.
gb


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Very good work Robert. I enjoy seeing your projects.


----------

